# Female rat trying to mount?!



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all, 

One of my youngest girls, 6 month old dumbo called Pixie has started to get a bit frisky and has started running around after the older 2 girls Thelma and Louise (who are about 10 months old) and is trying to mount them as if she were a male rattie! Its quite horrible to watch lol! Anyone know why she is doing this? Her sister who is the same age isnt doing this.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Could be asserting dominance, could also be that the ones she is mounting are in heat  Perfectly normal, no need to worry about it. They'll stop after a few days!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a small rat do this with her two older cage mates. She was seriously mounting them jiggling about a bit and then sniffing/licking her *ahem* girly bits afterwards. She's just a bit randy whilst in heat.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

By all accounts it's very common in single sex cages. Ours used to take tuns in mounting each other. Admittedly the one who did it the most was the hermaphrodite, but you learn to look the other way when it's happening!


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol thanks for the replies. I think Pixie must've excited the others because they all seem to be doing it now.

God


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sophie_xxx said:


> Lol thanks for the replies. I think Pixie must've excited the others because they all seem to be doing it now.
> 
> God


Little hussies, aren't they?  I have a group of 5 that do this! Soon to be 7 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Whoops yes, I'm afraid... *cough* girl on girl action is normal for female rats.

Bit like your dog humping the vicars leg.... but you can train the dog out of doing that....


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Little hussies, aren't they?  I have a group of 5 that do this! Soon to be 7
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Lol i bet you get used to turning a blind eye to it!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Lol i bet you get used to turning a blind eye to it!


I do but it is funny, you can tell when someones in heat cos all I hear is squeaking from the cage as someone tries to run away from being humped 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha my gerbil does this


----------

